# Central American Red-eyed Tree Frog



## Lars K (Nov 19, 2007)

I took some shots of my Agalychnis callidryas.

They are captive-bred and live in Central America.


----------



## WombleHerp (Nov 19, 2007)

WOW :shock: that is a gorgeous frog! i love them! thanks for sharing, i wish i could have them  


Nat


----------



## cement (Nov 19, 2007)

Awesome colour


----------



## Chrisreptile (Nov 19, 2007)

wow, love the patterning on the sides of them.


----------



## BlindSnake (Nov 19, 2007)

When god said to this little frog..."so what colour do you want to be" did he reply."surprise me."


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 20, 2007)

BlindSnake said:


> When god said to this little frog..."so what colour do you want to be" did he reply."surprise me."


 
:lol::lol::lol:


Wow Lars, that's a stunning frog. You have some good looking animals for sure !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cmclean (Nov 20, 2007)

Amazing Lars...

Yep, we all want to come visit... many of us here are very envious... Great collection


----------



## Lars K (Nov 20, 2007)

Thank you all very much for the nice comments!!!


----------



## nickamon (Nov 21, 2007)

Wow, that is one amazing frog!


----------



## Lars K (Nov 22, 2007)

nickamon said:


> Wow, that is one amazing frog!



Thank you very much Nicole!!!


----------



## JKretzs613 (Nov 22, 2007)

Hello Lars!!

Holy moly, those red eyed tree frogs are georgeous!! Wow, I guessI had never really looked at them much or the ones that I had seen were not nearly as vibrant. Great looking ones.

Tracie


----------

